# newborn with HIE



## Briony :-) (Aug 23, 2011)

hi my lil boy was born 11 days ago by emergency c section and at 6 min of age stopped breathing and and had a seizure. Cranial us was normal. Awaiting MRI report. Nothing about hie was mentioned unhook the other day and I was told they say that due to the seizure. He looks normal his muscle tone is now normal he has exaggerated reflexes.L to R and abnormal head lag. His gag reflex came back at 9 days of age and he feeding well orally. Does this sound like he def has hie, on discharge letter they put type2 moderate hie but none told me this the


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Hun do you have a paediatric follow up?? I would want more answers if I were you as to why this was never mentioned

Nic
Xx


----------



## Briony :-) (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah i've got take him back to the neurology clinic in 2 months xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I can't say whether he definitely has it or not but I would want to know if all scans were ok, how has this decision been made? He sounds like his development is spot on though, but definitely mention at the neuro follow up the fact that you were not given this information prior to your letter, 

Please let me know what they say will you. 
Nic
Xx


----------



## Briony :-) (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah I will thank you. He seems fine.still jittery in arms and legs but stops when u hold that limb xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

That could be to do with HIE so mention that when you go to see them

Nic
Xx


----------



## Briony :-) (Aug 23, 2011)

They know he still jittery and said that be present for while.but he mainly doing it when upset xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok, let me know how you get on a neuro then

Nic
Xx


----------

